# Trackday + modded cover



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking for a quote for a couple of things. 

First of all I want to do an instructed track day at Knockhill (no set date yet as I'm waiting for some decent weather and going to book it last minute). 

Secondly I want to make my car 650R… EcuTek, downpipes, full exhaust system, intake, injectors… 

I'm under 25 so if you are able to offer me a decent quote can you let me know and I will PM you more details. 

Thanks


----------

